# Inception - Mombasa Mockup



## rottoy (Oct 13, 2015)

I fiddled around with my template yesterday and
decided to give this heart pounding piece a try.

Short mockup of the first few bars of "Mombasa"
from the Inception score by Hans Zimmer.


----------



## H.R. (Oct 13, 2015)

If only you had Satnam Ramgotra.
Not an accurate mockup but a refreshing and greatly composed piece.


----------



## rottoy (Oct 13, 2015)

H.R. said:


> If only you had Satnam Ramgotra.
> Not an accurate mockup but a refreshing and greatly composed piece.


Yeah, I apologize for the shitty drum sequencing.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 28, 2015)

Updated link.


----------



## Rctec (Nov 28, 2015)

Actually, there are no real drums on the original. It's all programmed...but Satnam made it his own at the concert!


----------



## rottoy (Nov 29, 2015)

Rctec said:


> Actually, there are no real drums on the original. It's all programmed...but Satnam made it his own at the concert!


Interesting! Programmed with a commercial library or private samples? 
Been thinking of investing in Zebra as I lack any sophisticated synthesis libraries. 
On this one I just used some stock FL Studio one shot samples.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 29, 2015)

Satnam was incredible at the concert! 

Rottoy, perhaps a bit more Mombasa in your mock-up? There is a lot more going on, specially with the guitar and percussion. Great mix! 

Just for fun...have you guys seen this?


----------



## Alatar (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice, but the bass drum was a bit to bassy for my taste (in the beginning and very end) and the guitars were too loud.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 29, 2015)

Alatar said:


> Nice, but the bass drum was a bit to bassy for my taste (in the beginning and very end) and the guitars were too loud.


You're right, the mixing isn't as tight as it could be. Thanks for the reply!


----------

